# GMR 31" Pike 2-27-12



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Decided to get out, enjoy the day and target pike on the Great Miami River. There was not a cloud in the sky and it was fairly warm except for a fairly stiff breeze. The spot is a long still pool out of the main current. The water was fairly clear with visibility about 14". I started off with a floating minnow and was fan casting over a fairly large area. About 15 minutes in, as my lure is within 10 feet of shore, I see a flash and then feel a hit. I set the hook, but to my disappointment there is nothing there. Now I am very focused and throw to the same spot 2 more times. On the second cast, again as the lure gets to within 10 feet of shore, I see a flash then feel the hit and this time it is solid. Fish makes one short run before turning back towards shore, thrashes about for a few seconds, then tries to make one last run before I carefully scoop it up in a net. It ends up being a very nice 31" pike with a little bit of girth. I fished another 1.5 hours without a bite and returned home very satisfied.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/58877/cat/all/limit/last7


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

*WOW!!!* That is one beautiful Pike and a heck of a way to start off the season. Congrats!


----------



## Mr. Angler (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice catch!! Keep up the good work, and thanks for the Great posts. I look forward to checking them out.


GMR- Get My Rod


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent!!! That'd send me home a happy man too. 

Way to go Scott!!!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Great fish! I can't wait to get my license this week so I can finally get out and get me some fish. Especially pike since it's been a while since I've felt the pull of one.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like a nice typical GMR pike!


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome fish, nice going!


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Man, you are making me jealous!


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

you are the man.


----------



## tyler#2 (Aug 19, 2010)

you make jealous. I'm looking forward to seeing you out there soon!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments, but it appears I am not alone with early success. I have seen several post in the past week or so with nice pike being caught on GMR. This brings me to a question... I have always read pike spawn at "ice out" or when water temp is at 40 degrees. Should I assume this is post spawn feeding time? I am inclined to believe it is post spawn, but the fish all look so fat and healthy I am not sure. Anyone know the answer, feel free to jump in.

BTW - fish was caught 2-26, not 2-27 but can't edit title.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I cant' say for sure, but your pike looks plenty fat; I'd say she is still loaded with eggs. I fish up in the Akron/Canton area, and I've seen the pike spawing in mid to late March in our area.

- Dave

P.S. Darn nice pike for the GMR!!


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice Fish! I have yet to catch one in the area but with reports like this I have hope and know it can be done. I do not fish as far north on the GMR as they seem to be but will have to migrate a little to try to get one this year. Thanks for the report.


----------



## rebel6392000 (Mar 8, 2012)

very nice good job


----------

